# For those who remember....haha



## Daddy-0- (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry in advance. Remember the tor-eggs structural net guy? Just saw where he posted a rant on the FEMA Facebook page suggesting that the Hurricane Sandy victims should install the structural net system on their houses. It's the only way to feel safe again!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh you had to mention him........yikes!

Glad he's somewhere else.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 7, 2013)

Before my time, but I was able to find his website. It's like the diaries of a madman!


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 7, 2013)

Just wrap everything and you will be good to go, he never did say if the structural web was fire proof....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2013)

The system reminded me of the older mobile homes with the strapping built into the homes that went over the top every 10 ft, After the hurricane went through the trailers looked like they had been through a vegamatic slicer.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 7, 2013)

Ssshhhh.....he may be listening and come back.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2013)

That's what I have always been worried about, thats why I don't call him by name........like Beetlejuice..........


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 7, 2013)

What's that taste like Fatboy?


----------



## kyhowey (Feb 8, 2013)

I had no idea who you were talking about so I had to google him.  The "crash test" videos and all his handwritten installation instructions are the best.

Verifications:

Although I have received several verifications on the merits of Continuous Structural Frame Reinforcing from Construction Industry Experts and Professionals from 2005 to present, the only Recorded Official Verification so far came at a 11/20/2008 City of Phoenix, Az; Development Advisory Board Public Meeting where the Building Official (& Registered Structural Engineer) Tom Wandrie, after viewing one of my prototypes and listening to my presentation, stated "They are above Code."

You said it, Tom.  All this information on the website and not one picture of a house fitted with this product.  Just awesome.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 8, 2013)

Beetlejuice Beetlejuice Beatlejuice...hahaha


----------



## RJJ (Feb 9, 2013)

I am sure Fema will be all over his device!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 9, 2013)

They deleted his post!!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2013)

Daddy-O, now you've done it, it'll be all on you when he comes back. David Henderson, beetlejuice is not a drink you take willingly.......


----------



## mark handler (Feb 9, 2013)

for us that "don't remember"

Tor-Eggs-Tor Design Solutions - Home


----------



## DRP (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe someone just turned off the cloaking device cap'n.

Inventors tend to be...different. I don't want to see it code required but he isn't wrong.


----------



## Sandman (Feb 11, 2013)

I remember Tor-Eggs-Tor. I was on the Mississippi Gulf Coast helping to rebuild Keesler AFB after Katrina (ICC Forum screen name "Hurricane") when he started promoting these straps. I think his dad shot a video of him demonstrating his invention in front of a university building somewhere. Throughout the video he is singing an unrecognizable tune. The demonstration consisted of a few 2x4s tied together with 1" straps. He stood this contraption on end and then pushed it down in an attempt to mimic a 140 mph wind gust.


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hitchhiker: You heard of this thing, the 8-Minute Abs?

Stiller: Yeah, sure, 8-Minute Abs. Yeah, the excercise video.

Hitchhiker: Yeah, this is going to blow that right out of the water. Listen to this: 7... Minute... Abs.

Stiller: Right. Yes. OK, all right. I see where you're going.

Hitchhiker: Think about it. You walk into a video store, you see 8-Minute Abs sittin' there, there's 7-Minute Abs right beside it.

Which one are you gonna pick, man?

Stiller: I would go for the 7.

Hitchhiker: Bingo, man, bingo. 7-Minute Abs. And we guarantee just as good a workout as the 8-minute folk.

Stiller: You guarantee it? That's - how do you do that?

Hitchhiker: If you're not happy with the first 7 minutes, we're gonna send you the extra minute free. You see? That's it. That's

our motto. That's where we're comin' from. That's from "A" to "B".

Stiller: That's right. That's - that's good. That's good. Unless, of course, somebody comes up with 6-Minute Abs. Then you're in

trouble, huh?

[Hitchhiker convulses]

Hitchhiker: No! No, no, not 6! I said 7. Nobody's comin' up with 6. Who works out in 6 minutes? You won't even get your heart goin, not even a mouse on a wheel.

Stiller: That's a good point.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Mark! Now I totally remember and need to take the afternoon off.


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 11, 2013)

Fatboy I just wanted to know what it tastes like... not that I'm going to taste it if at all possible.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 26, 2013)

I just deleted a request of his to join my linkedin network............YIKES!


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 26, 2013)

I remember almost forgot now you had to bring it back


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 26, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I just deleted a request of his to join my linkedin network............YIKES!


I got one today too.  I didn't have a clue who he was.  Now thanks to this I know and I know better!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 26, 2013)

I was fortunate I recognized the name..........whew!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2013)

He's a a few decades late;  us plumbers have been using a strap for years.  http://www.suremarineservice.com/3051T23.aspx and it's probably better than his strap. Also comes in 100 feet length.  Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 3, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I just deleted a request of his to join my linkedin network............YIKES!


Me too...................


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 3, 2013)

From his plans I think he's the original "Man who Draws"?

I'm safe, no "Linkedin!"

pc1


----------

